# دلائل علي قيامة الرب



## tamav maria (5 أبريل 2010)

* ماهو الدليل على قيامة الرب *
*ماهو الدليل على قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح من الاموات؟*
هناك عدة ادلة وبراهين كافية وواضحة لكل أنسان مخلص مستعد ان يقبل ما أعلنه الله القدير في كتابه الكتاب المقدس. لكن أقوى وأكثر الادلة تأكيداً وهو مالا يحتاج الى مناقشة وجدال ولا يقبل الشك والاحتمال، هو ذكر واقعة وحقيقة القيامة في الكتاب المقدس. فلا يكفي ان يذكرالكتاب المقدس ان المسيح قد قام من الاموات، لكن أعود فأقول لو قال البعض ان انجيلكم محرف، فنسأله هل حرف المسيحيون هذه القصة، وماهي مصلحتهم في ذلك؟ وما هي القصة الحقيقية للقيامة؟ هل مات المسيح تبارك اسمه ودفن ولم يقم! مستحيل. أم لم يمت من الاصل؟ اذاً لا مفر من التصديق والايمان بقيامة السيد المسيح تبارك اسمه من الأموات.
الحقيقة نحن لانستطيع ان نتخيل ماهو شكل نهاية الانجيل في كتاباته الاربع، وعندما أقول الكتابات الاربع أعني الانجيل بحسب البشير متى ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا، أذا أختفت منه واقعة القيامة؟
الحقيقة لو لم ينتهي الانجيل بسرد حادثة القيامة لكانت نهايته نهاية كئيبة وحزينة لتلاميذ فقدوا سيدهم بعد ان تبعوه لمدة ثلاثة سنين وثلث، ووضعوا عليه آمال كثيرة انه هو المخلص الذي آتى الى خاصته لكي يحررهم ويخضع الشعوب تحت أقدامهم ويجلسهم عن يمنه ويساره في مملكته. وعندما فهموا انه ملك روحي ومملكته ليست من هذا العالم، قبض عليه اليهود وصلبوه. واليوم هو يرقد في قبر كأي انسان عادي لا حول له ولاقوة. وهم في خوف ورعب من اليهود، ثم أنصرافهم كل واحد بعد جنازة السيد المسيح له المجد الى بيته، ونسيانه تلك الفترة الجميلة التي قضاها مع سيده المسيح. فيالها من نهايو آليمة محزنة، وبالطبع لم يستطيعوا ان يقولوا لنا ان آمنوا بالمسيح كالمخلص. كيف وهو لم يستطع ان يخلص نفسه من أيدي اليهود وقبضة القبر والاكفان. فكيف ينادون به كالمخلص؟ بأختصار لنهزمت المسيحية كلها من الاصل لأن أساس قيام المسيحية هو الاعتماد على المسيح الحي المقام من الاموات.
ان ذكر واقعة قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح من الاموات في الكتاب المقدس هي فعلا أكبر دليل على حدوثها. 
وهناك كثير من الادلة الى جانب ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس، واذكر على سبيل المثال منها: اولا هناك ادلة منطقية. ثانيا هناك أدلة تاريخية. ثالثاً هناك أدلة روحية. واخيراً هناك دليل عملي على ذلك
. 
واحد من أقوى الادلة على قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح من الاموات هو تصريح تلاميذ السيد له المجد بأنه قد قام. وهم كانوا كما يصفهم الكتاب المقدس بعد موت المسيح في حالة رعب وخوف من اليهود. وهذا واضح من قصة أنكار بطرس تلميذ المسيح له أمام العبيد والجواري، حتى قبل ان يحكموا بالصلب. فما كان موقف بطرس بعد الصلب وليس بطرس فقط، مع انه كان المعروف بمقدام الرسل وأشجعهم. لكن المقدس يقول ان جميع التلاميذ تركوا سيدهم تبارك اسمه وهربوا. فأن كانوا هربوا لمجرد قبض اليهود عليه، فما كان ستكون حالتهم بعد الموت! بالتأكيد انه لم يستطع احد ان يتكلم اي كلام عن المسيح المصلوب والمهزوم، الذي وضعه اليهود في القبر، والا ستكون هو نهايته كنهاية سيده. فكمو وكم لو تجرأ واحد من تلاميذه وقال انه قام منتصراً على اليهود وعلى صالبيه والموت والقبر. ومع ذلك فقد ملأ التلاميذ أورشليم كلها بهذه الحقيقة. فالمنطق هنا يقول انه لا بد انه قد قام حقاً. ودليل منطقي ثاني هو تحول التلاميذ من حالة الرعب والخوف والحزن واليأس وحبس أنفسهم في غرفة معروفة بالعلية، الة حالة من الشجاعة والرجاء والخروج الى الناس ومواجهة العامة كما هو مذكور في سفر أعمال الرسل، ان بطرس وقف يقول للناس لليهود عن المسيح : " أنتم الذين بأيدي آثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه. هذا الذي أقامه الله ناقضاً أوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكناً ان يمسك منه". فالمنطق يقول أنه لابد ان يكون هناك شيء قد حدث في حياة هذا التلميذ ورفقائه. فلو كان التلاميذ كذابين وملفقين وهم يقولون للناس ان الرب يسوع المسيح قد قام من الاموات، لكا كان يتوفر لهم الدفع النفسي او الروحي لهذا الامر. والكذب لا يعطي شجاعة او قوة للكذاب لكن يزيد من الخوف والحزن الذي يسيطر عليهم. دليل منطقي اخر هو لو كان التلاميذ كذابين، لم يستطيعوا ان يبنوا التعاليم المسيحية على كذبة. لو كانوا كذابين لماذا لم يحاول اليهود ان يذهبوا الى القبر الفارغ ويقولون للناس هاهو، يسوع المسيح الذي نحن صلبناه الى الان هو في القبر، وكانت كذبة القيامة ستفضح سريعاً وبلا آدنى مجهود. ولو كانوا تلاميذه فعلاً سرقوه كما أتهموهم اليهود، لماذا لم يسمع في كل كتابات اليهود والقصص المتداولة منذ ذلك الحين ان اليهود أتوا بالتلاميذ وضربوهم مثلاً وأوثقوهم واجبروهم على الارشاد الى المكان الذي خبأوا فيه جثة السيد المسيح؟ وبالتأكيد هذا جسد ميت لا يستطيع أحد ان يخبئه في بيته، والا الرائحة كانت ستفوح وكان سينكشف الامر. لكن سكوت التلاميذ عن تعذيب التلاميذ حتى يرشدوا على المكان الذي فيه جسد السيد المسيح، لهو أكبر دليل على قيامته.
يوجد في سفر أعمال الرسل ان اليهود قبضوا على التلاميذ عدة مرات حتى يمنعوهم ان يقولوا ان السيد المسيح تبارك اسمه قد قام من الاموات؟ فكيف حضرتك تقول لي ان هذا لم يذكر لا في كتب التاريخ ولا في الكتاب المقدس؟
سؤالك هذا هو دليل على قيامة السيد المسيح من الاموات وليس على عكسها. لأنه كما قلت ان اليهود وسائر الكهنة كانوا يعذبون الرسل حتى يسكتوا ولا يقولوا لأحد ان السيد اسمه قام من الاموات. ليس حتى يجعلوهم يعترفوا أنهم سرقوا جسدهم، فلآن اليهود كانوا متأكدين ان السيد المسيح قام من الأموات، لذلك لم يجرؤ احدهم بأن يطالب التلاميذ أنهم يسلموا الجسيد المسروق. وهذا كما قلت لم يذكر أبداً لا في الكتاب المقدس ولا في كتب التاريخ. وايضاً رد فعل التلاميذ في المرات التي قبض فيها عليهم من اليهود تؤكد ايضاً ان الرب يسوع قام من الاموات. فقبض اليهود على التلاميذ لم حتى يعرفوا اين هو المسيح المسروق لكن حتى يمنعوهم ان يتكلموا عن حقيقة القيامة. 

أن رد فعل التلاميذ على قبض اليهود عليهم يؤكد قيامة السيد من الاموات؟ 
في المرة الاولى التي يذكر فيها الكتاب المقدس ان اليهود قبضوا على التلاميذ كان في سفر أعمال الرسل والاصحاح الثالث. وكانت هذه المرة بعد ان شفى أثنين من تلاميذ المسيح واحد كان أعرج ومقعد على باب هيكل سليمان لمدة أربعين سنة، وشفياه بجملة واحدة: بأسم يسوع المسيح الناصري قم وامش. وهذا جعل الجمع او كما يقول الكتاب المقدس ركض الى بطرس ويوحناجميع الشعب الذي كان في الهيكل الى رواق سليمان. وهم مندهشين أبتدأ بطرس ويوحنا يشهدوا عن قيامة السيد المسيح من الاموات وقالا للمجمع: " ورئيس الحياة( وهنا يتكلمون عن السيد المسيح تبارك اسمه) قتلتموه الذي أقامه الله من الاموات ونحن شهود لذلك، وبالايمان باسمه شدد أسمه هذا الاعرج الذي تنظرونه وتعرفونه، والايمان الذي بواسطته أعطاه هذه الصحة أمام جميعكم". وهذا الذي جعل رؤساء الكهنة وقائد جند الهيكل جاءوا متضجرين من تعليمهما الشعب وندائهما في يسوع بالقيامة من الاموات فألقوا عليهما الايادي. ماذا كان ياترى رد فعل تلميذيي المسيح بطرس ويوحنا؟
الكتاب المقدس يقول ان التلميذ بطرس الرسول( وهذا هو نفس الشخص الذي أنكر سيده أمام جارية وعبيد) هو الذي يذكر عنه الكتاب في هذه الحادثة أنه امتلء من الروح القدس، اي روح الله تبارك اسمه، وقال لهم: " يارؤساء الشعب وشيوخ أسرائيل، ان كنا نفحص اليوم عن أحسان الى أنسان سقيم بماذا شفي هذا؟ فليكن معلوماً عندكم وجميع شعب اسرائيل أنه بأسم يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه أنتم الذي أقامه الله من الاموات بذاك وقف هذا أمامكم صحيحاً. وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص( اي غير الرب يسوع المسيح) لأن ليس أسم اخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص"(أعمال 3: 8-12).

ماذا فعل بهم اليهود بعد هذا الكلام القوي والصريح الذي قاله لهم بطرس؟
الكتاب المقدس يقول في سفر أعمال الرسل واصحاح 4 وعدد 13 :" فلما رأوا مجاهرة بطرس ويوحنا ووجدوا انهم أنسانان عديما العلم وعاميان، تعجبوا. فعرفوهما انهما كانا مع يسوع. ولكن اذ نظروا الانسان الذي شفي واقفاً معهما، لم يكن لهم شيء يناقضون به. فأمروهما ان يخرجا الى خارج المجمع وتآمروا فيما بينهم قائلين: " ماذا نفعل بهذين الرجلين؟ لأنه ظاهر لجميع سكان اروشليم ان آية معلومة قد جرت بأيديهما، ولا نقدر ان ننكر. ولكن لئلا تشيع أكثر في الشعب، لنهددهما تهديداً ان لا يكلما احداً من الناس فيما بعد بهذا الاسم". فدعوهما واوصوهما ان لا ينطقا البتة، ولا يعلما بأسم يسوع. فأجاب بطرس ويوحنا: " ان كان حقاً أمام الله ان لا نسمع لكم أكثر من الله فأحكموا. لأننا لا يمكننا ان لا نتكلم بما رأينا وسمعنا". وبعدما هددوهما ايضاً اطلقوهما، اذ لم يجدوا البتة كيف يعاقبونهما بسبب الشعب، لأن الجميع كانوا يمجدون الله على ما جرى، لأن الانسان الذي صارت فيه آية الشفاء هذه كان له أكثر من أربعين سنة". في كل هذا الحديث لم ينكر رؤساء الكهنة او اليهود قيامة السيد المسيح من الاموات ولم يذكروا للتلاميذ انهم سرقوا جسده ولم يطالبوهم عن أرشاد الى مكان الجسد المسروق، بل كل ماكان يهم اليهود هو ان يجعلوهم يسكتوا ولا يحدثون أحداً عن قيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات. ولو كان لديهم دليل على عدم القيامة او مكان الجسد المسروق لسارعوا به.
اخر دليل منطقي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، هو انه ما الذي كان سيجعل التلاميذ والرسل ان يستحملوا الاهانة والعذاب والقبض والاضطهاد سواء هم او المسيحيون الذين حولهم او حتى الذين أتوا بعدهم لو كانوا يحاولون ان يروجوا الى كذبة؟ فهل يستحمل أحد كل هذه الالام في سبيل الدفاع عن كذبة وهو عالم انها كذبة وهو ملفقها ايضا ولا فائدة من نشرها؟ كل هذه الادلة المنطقية تؤكد ان المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام.  


http://www.jesus-nazareth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12288


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

موضوع اثبات وقيامة الرب

لهو موضوع يشدني دائماً لقرائته

شكرااااا جزيلا يا نيتا

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2010)

*
شكرا جدا ليكم
موضوع مهم جدا

و


فى منتهى الروعه

سلام الرب يسوع


​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا نيتا 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

